# 'Madden Curse' movie in the works - Report



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

EA developing sports comedy which will focus on perceived hex associated with cover-athlete honor. 

For years, people have talked about the "Madden Curse" which sees cover athletes for Madden NFL series suffer injuries or misfortune. Now publisher Electronic Arts is apparently looking to turn the Madden curse into a major motion picture. 

 The Madden Curse may be going Hollywood.


According to Hollywood trade The Wrap, EA is developing a sports comedy about an athlete who, like Brett Favre did in 2008, gets the Madden cover honor after he retires--but then comes out of retirement. Pat O'Brien, vice president of EA Entertainment, is apparently leading the development effort for the project, which is in its early stages. 

Perceived or real, the Madden Curse has been eerily consistent. In 2009, Madden NFL 10 co-cover star Troy Polamalu suffered a knee injury in the second quarter of the season opener. After a string of injuries, 2007 cover star Shaun Alexander went from the NFL's Most Valuable Player to being a backup running back in just two years. 

The list goes on: Madden NFL 06 cover athlete Donovan McNabb suffered a season-ending hernia halfway through the year. Finally, 2004 cover athlete Michael Vick missed most of the subsequent season due to a major leg injury--before he was suspended due to involvement in gambling and dog-fighting crimes several years later. Current cover athlete Drew Brees has remained unscathed this season--so far, anyway.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That could actually be pretty funny.


----------

